# How long should I walk my 14 week Patterdale puppy



## Dodgers mum (Oct 31, 2009)

On her first walk at 12 weeks we took her for a 30 minute walk and she came home full of energy showing zero signs of tiredness. She is now 14 weeks and we have gradually extended her walk time up to between 1 hour 30minutes and 2 hours daily, (after which she sleeps for a couple of hours and is then full of energy again), however, today we were approached by a lady walking her dog (not a Patterdale) who advised that we should walk her for a maximum of 20 minutes each morning and evening because any more than this can create hip problems in ALL dogs when older. 
We have read on numerous occasions that owners of Patterdale Terriers need to understand that this is a breed that requires alot of exercise daily (which seemed logical being that they are bred to be working dogs) and are concerned that we are doing her more harm than good - We would be grateful for any advice/help.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a patterdale terrier and at that age i wouldnt walk her for so long... there will be others here will advise you to how long to walk her/him

my patterdale is just over a year old and there is no tiring her at all, she will go on and on.


----------



## Dodgers mum (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, I think you're right, the only thing that's stopped her so far is the rain - she'll look outside, dig her paws in and refuse to move!!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Dodgers mum said:


> Thanks, I think you're right, the only thing that's stopped her so far is the rain - she'll look outside, dig her paws in and refuse to move!!


yeah, millie doesnt like to go in the garden if it raining, but she doesnt mind the rain if she is out on a walk on the quarry or riverside or beach.. think i too soft with her lol


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Dodgers mum said:


> Thanks, I think you're right, the only thing that's stopped her so far is the rain - she'll look outside, dig her paws in and refuse to move!!


i've got 3 terriers who do this as well, they hate the rain, i'm not to keen on it my self either

it's generally 5 mins for every months of a puppy so a puppy 8-10 weeks old a 10 min walk 2-3 times aday. as they get older like yours 12-14 weeks 20 mins twice a day is fine, and some off lead time running around. to much exercise can damage there bones, and cause problems later in life, there terriers and they will go on forever if you let them, build up slowly and you will have a nice healthy pup :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Dodgers mum (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for your advice, hopefully we haven't done any damage to Dodger. She loves her walks so I will be break the news to her gently


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Tire her out mentally instead, give her think about like hide and seek toys or food, teach tricks.


----------



## Dodgers mum (Oct 31, 2009)

We enjoy teaching her tricks - she's quick to learn, we also spend a lot of time playing hide and seek, ragging, fetch etc however, she does tend to bore easily and we are having to keep coming up with new ways to maintain her stimulus. When we got her we were concerned about boredom leading to destructive behaviour but so far so good - we have had her for 7 weeks and she hasn't chewed or detroyed anything in the house.

We took her to the park yesterday and today for a 20 minute walk, however, when we used to take for a longer walk it was ideal for her because the location consisted of grassland, woods, lots of dogwalkers and subsequently a lot of fuss which she loves and thus fulfilled her needs. She has had a taste of the good life and is less than impressed with the local park, unfortunately the other location is a car drive away and is not justifiable for such a short walk at the moment.


----------

